# The Storm



## ClosetWriter (May 29, 2013)

Here I am, sitting on an island, and the weather is perfect. The sky is a wonderful shade of blue; my favorite color. The air is filled with the fragrance of tropical flowers; breathing them in is heavenly. People are smiling as they head to the beach. Another day of basking in the tropical sun awaits them.  A storm is far from “their” thoughts.

I have found very little time, as of late, to put my thoughts down as the written word. I guess that can happen when you try to cram a lot of life into a short time. Today, however, I feel the need to try.

There are times when I can sit down, and easily convey my feelings. The keys on my keyboard can get a good workout on those days. The words will flow, and my thoughts will clearly and articulately appear with little effort. Those are the days that I allow myself to think – I should have been a writer. Then, there are the days like today. I feel bottled up inside. I know the words are there. I know the emotion is strong. Yet I can’t seem to write anything which I see as being “good enough.” I start over many times; finally, I finish the first paragraph.

Yesterday I walked past a mirror and glanced at my reflection. I have done this a million times; who hasn't? Yesterday -- I was disturbed by what I saw. The image before me was not of the strong, muscular, and confident man which I have been as long as I can remember. The image I saw was of a thin, frail, and broken individual. It has now dawned on me how my self-image can affect my fighting spirit. I have made a vow to try to avoid mirrors.

Confidence is something I have never lacked; I probably got that from my father. I never tried to hide it, nor did I ever try to flaunt it. I have met a few people who were bothered by my confidence. I believe they saw me as arrogant, but that is not who I am. Although I have always strived to be a like-able individual, I would never change who I was because someone was reminded of their own insecurities, by my lack of them. I have always known that I am not perfect, but I refuse to be held back by a negative self-image.

Because of my confidence, being ill-conceived or not, I have always believed my purpose was to do great things. I just never figured out how, and life always seemed to get in the way. Don’t get me wrong – I have loved my life, and still do. I have come to realize, however, that I better figure this shit out pretty quick.

I have made it through a lot of storms in my life. I actually have looked forward to taking them “head-on.” It is fun to look back, and reflect on the challenges that they brought, and to be proud of my perseverance.  Yet, today I realize that although the sky is blue, and the warm sun is shining down on me. There is a storm on the horizon. It can’t be seen by radar; it can’t be predicted, with accuracy by anyone, but it is there. When it comes, it will hit with full force, and it will prevail. So – today I too will bask in the sun. Why not?


----------



## spublogger (May 29, 2013)

Nice and easy to read I like that also  that you were honest about reality


----------



## Pandora (Jun 17, 2013)

I like you and The Storm. And taking it all in stride.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi CW,

Another poignant write which, I feel, shares something in common with your other piece, "Man In A Red Shirt". 

Have you considered creating an anthology? Not just a legacy, but a sharing of strength and courage too?

Not corrections, just some thoughts to play around with... 

"_and my thoughts will clearly and articulately appear with little effort_" 
or "and my thoughts will articulate, clearly and with little effort"

"_Those are the days that I allow myself to think_"
or "Those are the days I allow myself to think"

"_I know the emotion is strong. Yet I can’t seem to write anything which I see as being “good enough_.” "
or "The emotion is strong and yet I can’t seem to write anything which, to my mind, is “good enough.” "

Thanks and take care,

Ian


----------



## escorial (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoyed it so much.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 20, 2013)

IanMGSmith said:


> Hi CW,
> 
> Another poignant write which, I feel, shares something in common with your other piece, "Man In A Red Shirt".
> 
> ...


Ian,

I often see things, such as those which you have highlighted, however I don't always go back and fix them. I think it may play into my life rule about not looking back. I agree -- your version is much better. 

As for an anthology, I have considered it. My concern about putting the time in to accomplish something like that is I could end up wasting time chasing a dream. I have also been told by an art gallery that my photographs deserve to be displayed at a private showing. I feel that, again, the time and effort I would be required to expend would be taking away from my ability to see that my wife is provided for. It would be great if my photographs or writing could help do that, but I can't risk wasting the time. I have tried sending my story, and photographs to a few media members with mostly, no response. I did receive a rejection letter from Outdoor Photographer.

I will continue on; I will fight hard, and I will enjoy life.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## vickinicole (Jul 8, 2013)

ClosetWriter said:


> I have always believed my purpose was to do great things. I just never figured out how, and life always seemed to get in the way.


 I can really relate to that quote as I too always thought I was meant to do great things and help the world in some way.


----------



## take the cannoli (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, ClosetWriter

I concur with vickinicole's post.

I liked the piece, but I was a bit confused by the ending.    You start with

"I have made it through a lot of storms in my life"

then end with

"When it comes, it will hit with full force, and it will prevail."

Why wouldn't you also weather that "storm on the horizon", too?

Am I missing something?

Apart from that, it was enjoyable to read.

James


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jul 19, 2013)

take the cannoli said:


> Thanks for sharing, ClosetWriter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James... Yes, you are missing something. My comment was in reference to my battle with cancer (I have been told by my doctors that there is nothing more they can do) -- I have mentioned it often in my other posts. Most of my posts are a continuation of my journey. I realize that some will not get the point. I don't always mention it because I want the message to be more than just about me. I want it to be about facing life's challenges. I want people to understand the fact that we all will face them, so enjoy every day like it is your last.

~Dave


----------



## take the cannoli (Jul 23, 2013)

Dave, I wasn't sure how to interpret your piece.   Thanks for the clarification.      Overall, it's well-written.      

The only question I have......is the end of the second-to-last paragraph sort of incongruous with the end of the final paragraph?

Thanks for sharing your story.

James


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jul 25, 2013)

take the cannoli said:


> Dave, I wasn't sure how to interpret your piece.   Thanks for the clarification.      Overall, it's well-written.
> 
> The only question I have......is the end of the second-to-last paragraph sort of incongruous with the end of the final paragraph?
> 
> ...


Based on the fact that I don't know what the word "Incongruous" means, I would say there is a very good chance you are correct.

~Dave


----------



## take the cannoli (Jul 27, 2013)

Ha, I'm well aware of what incongruous means.     I often have that problem with my own writing.

What I meant was, your thoughts didn't line up as well as they could have.   You wrote

_ I have come to realize, however, that I better figure this shit out pretty quick._

then concluded with

_So – today I too will bask in the sun. Why not? _

You convey a sense of urgency, to figure out how to accomplish "great things".      Then, you conclude by saying that you "will bask in the sun".      To me, that means taking a leisurely approach to life, living in the moment.....which is the opposite of working, to quickly figure out how to do "great things".  

Another sentence, at the end, could've tied it all together.    Something like,

"I choose to enjoy the sunshine on my shoulders today, before I get to work tomorrow, in my quest for greatness."

Well, it's just a minor criticism, I don't want to make a Federal case out of it.      Like I said, overall, I really liked it, because it was sincere, and easy to read.       I would add, that sharing your thoughts on this subject is an extra-ordinary thing to do.       A great thing, in my opinion.

James


----------

